# Hawks and Josh Smith



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Why haven't they signed him yet? Any hope for us? And if so, how would it have to happen?

Joel, Jack for Smith type thing? I haven't checked my "Trade Checker" so don't slam me.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

No hope. He's their franchise player right now and there's no way he's leaving.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I think you are giving up too much.

McRoberts + 2nd round pick should be enough.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> Why haven't they signed him yet? Any hope for us? And if so, how would it have to happen?
> 
> Joel, Jack for Smith type thing? I haven't checked my "Trade Checker" so don't slam me.



There are many other things to slam you for. Josh Smith isn't going anywhere.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Vintage said:


> I think you are giving up too much.
> 
> McRoberts + 2nd round pick should be enough.




SW


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

The probable reason is that without Belkin's say-so, they can't hand out contracts longer than 4 years (or 3?)
And as he seems to be a cheap sob, you might just be able to sign him in 2009 - am I right in thinking NEXT year is when he accepts the qualifying offer (to play 08/09), or would that be this summer if they can't extend him now?

edit: for some further information - Belkin's the one who almost stopped the Joe Johnson trade. Now, we're working under the assumption getting Johnson was a good move - Hawks fans hate Belkin. 
Oh, and if the Stoudamire/Garnett/Atlanta rumour was ever based in reality, Belkin will have been the reason it didn't go through.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

My thinking/hope that I had this morning after reading about Josh Smith and the Hawks not getting anywhere in contract talks, is that he'll simply spurn the Hawks, play out his rookie contract, and then come to the Blazers via Free-Agency when we have cap space in a couple years. Give him 10 mil/per and put him in the lineup next to Roy, Oden and Aldridge and that is fierce. He's a great defender and is working on offense despite not being great at shooting the ball.

If we had to S&T for him, send someone like Channing Frye + Filler out for him, but I think he'll be available in the FA year that we have cap space...correct?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Even in a hypothetical world where Smoove hits the FA market, can Portland afford to sign him to a long contract over $60 million/5 years? With all these players they have all on rookie contracts..


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, they can, provided Smith is a FA in 09 (is that right, Blazers fans? You can sign one or two big FA's in 09, THEN resign the young guys?)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Even in a hypothetical world where Smoove hits the FA market, can Portland afford to sign him to a long contract over $60 million/5 years? With all these players they have all on rookie contracts..




Yes. Portland will have a lot of money available in 2 years. Our GM has possitioned himself to go after someone that year. I don't think for a second it's Josh Smith though. 

Our rookie contracts don't come up until the following year. We have an owner who is happy to pay the luxury tax if his team is competing for a title, and in 2-3 years Portland could be doing just that.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Basically, Portland are in an excellent situation. Good coach, good GM, good owner (cannot be overstated - I think the Suns could have won if they had Portland's owner)

And i'll agree with Mediocre Man that the target isn't Smith, but 's always nice to have options right?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> Why haven't they signed him yet? Any hope for us? And if so, how would it have to happen?
> 
> Joel, Jack for Smith type thing? I haven't checked my "Trade Checker" so don't slam me.


Maybe because he's gay.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I hate to say it, to *YOU GUYS*, but if we can't give him an extension(which seems hard, with this *****, Steve Belkin, part of the ownership), he could go after this upcoming season. If some team gives him a big offer sheet, and Steve Belkin is still here, his cheap ***, willl most likley not match.


We could convince him, to sign a 4 year deal though, belkin has no power over that.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Vintage said:


> I think you are giving up too much.
> 
> McRoberts + 2nd round pick should be enough.



typical Bulls fan.

the thread starters trade, wouldn't do either.


----------



## Fac1 (Jun 13, 2007)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> typical Bulls fan.
> 
> the thread starters trade, wouldn't do either.


Just McRoberts then?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't really want to be negative, but no, Mcroberts wouldn't do.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> typical Bulls fan.
> 
> the thread starters trade, wouldn't do either.


Was a joke on bendavis503 for having such a ridiculously one-sided trade.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well if he is gay I don't want him on our team lol

And he my trade is good lol throw in a 1st round pick then.


----------



## Fac1 (Jun 13, 2007)

BenDavis503 said:


> Well if he is gay I don't want him on our team lol


Not a fan of house music?


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

BenDavis503 said:


> Well if he is gay I don't want him on our team lol
> 
> And he my trade is good lol throw in a 1st round pick then.


Stop making threads like this please. Every single one you post is an unrealistic and stupid trade and you're just wasting space posting them (all 25 threads a day you start). Also, your (even sarcastic) bigoted comment isn't welcome.

I think Smith might hit the market next year, but who knows if he'd sniff at Portland short of real success this year. We'd have the money but would we have the draw?

Trades to Atlanta will almost surely fail - what makes sense for us to get rid of and what teams expect for nearly upper calibre talent do not match. We're not going to get a guy like Smith with McRoberts, let alone with Joel Pryzbilla. The Hawks would be out of their minds to do such a thing. They took a future star PF and a future star PG in the draft, so I'm not thinking that Jack is enough to sway them to lose their 2nd scorer and their top rebounder. 

That said, I'd LOVE to pick up a guy like Smith, but he does fit into that "lack of character" category. I will put any amount of money on the fact that there's no way we land Smith through trading and unlikely through FA.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*deleted personal attack I hardley ever post trade ideas. And joel/jack for smith and first round pick IS GOOD. *deleted another personal attack


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

BenDavis503 said:


> .... IS GOOD. *deleted another personal attack


I'm trying to figure out the mechanics of that


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> *deleted personal attack I hardley ever post trade ideas. And joel/jack for smith and first round pick IS GOOD. *deleted another personal attack


WOW!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Vote for me!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Maybe the team psychologist can sit down with this BenDavis cat. Maybe she can help. Maybe even Monty will help!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> *deleted personal attack I hardley ever post trade ideas. And joel/jack for smith and first round pick IS GOOD. *deleted another personal attack


WOW!!! LOL


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Yes. Portland will have a lot of money available in 2 years. Our GM has possitioned himself to go after someone that year. I don't think for a second it's Josh Smith though.
> 
> Our rookie contracts don't come up until the following year. We have an owner who is happy to pay the luxury tax if his team is competing for a title, and in 2-3 years Portland could be doing just that.


Even if what you say is true, just because you have the ability does that mean you should do that? I don't know how having a future All Star calibur player at every position would work, but it probably wouldn't. Build around who you have with role players.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

aww shucks i missed it.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Even if what you say is true, just because you have the ability does that mean you should do that? I don't know how having a future All Star calibur player at every position would work, but it probably wouldn't. Build around who you have with role players.



Neh, I think they could do with one more all-star calibre player (or above).

Oden, superstar potential, but he's a big - it won't surface for a while, imo (I'm talking 20/12/3 typa production)
Roy, future all-star, but he's a second or third fiddle imo (as is Oden, for the time being)
So getting an allstar at SF would be a good move.

Btw, I know they also have Aldridge, I consider him a future all-star as well.
Their point guard position is average+ (7 out of ten, 6 being average/mediocre, 5 being mediocre)

As long as they have the type of point who gets the ball to whoever needs it (read Oden and Aldridge), they'll be awesome.

But I still think a sf (one who can create for himself, or at least knock down open 3's) is a must.

Now, obviously they're not gonna get Lebron James..
But someone the calibre of Rashard Lewis, Corey Maggette or even Luol Deng is a distinct possibility. 
(Note to Bulls fans - i said the *calibre of *Deng. Don't attack me)

Portland's already in a brilliant position - we're having a discussion in the Bulls board regarding whether they need a (good) post-player. Portland already has 2!


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Vintage said:


> I think you are giving up too much.
> 
> McRoberts + 2nd round pick should be enough.


Wait, what?

Sorry, I was distracted.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> typical Bulls fan.
> 
> the thread starters trade, wouldn't do either.


Typical you.

Couldn't understand a joke if it walked up to him, slapped him in the face twice, explained itself four times, did a little jig, explained it two more times, and ran away.

You would say it was too subtle.

Then again, it is you....


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

different_13 said:


> Neh, I think they could do with one more all-star calibre player (or above).
> 
> Oden, superstar potential, but he's a big - it won't surface for a while, imo (I'm talking 20/12/3 typa production)
> Roy, future all-star, but he's a second or third fiddle imo (as is Oden, for the time being)
> ...


No bench? I agree that Portland is in a good position, but I don't think they need to add any more all-star type players. They should add veteran players who aren't on rookie deals and who aren't looking out for their self. This isn't NBA live where you would have a starting line-up full of 95+ rated players.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

A Bench of Priz, Frye, James Jones and Jarret Jack isn't bad.
Then there's still Kopponen, Green, possibly Travis Outlaw, Rudy Fernandez..

I say they can develop all their young guys into the bench.

And obviously this isn't live.
But hell, the Spurs trot out 60/90/70/80/80
If the Blazers trot out 80/80/70/80/70, why not?

Yes, that was a joke (in case Hawksfan is still lurking)

I agree they could probably do with a veteran, but in my view the SF 'star' they add will be a veteran. This is two years down the road anyway..


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

The Pistons had 5 solid starters. If the Blazers could get a solid SF like Prince and/or a guard like Billups/Hamilton I don't see any negative problems meshing with our big 3.


----------

